# Portage Warnungen

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich hab vor kurzem einem world update gemacht und portage wurde aktualisiert.

Ich habe in der FEATURES Variable die Option keepwork, doch seit dem letzten Update kommt immer beim starten von emerge

```

 * WARNING: The FEATURES variable contains one or more values that

 * should be disabled under normal circumstances: keepwork

```

wie kann ich diese Meldung deaktivieren?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Möglicherweise irre ich mich, beim Blick ins Handbuch und in den Code hatte ich aber eben nicht den Eindruck, dass man das deaktivieren kann (außer natürlich indem man keepwork aus $FEATURES entfernt).

----------

## pablo_supertux

die Sache ist die: ich will keepwork behalten, weil ich das für sinnvoll halte, vor allem, wenn ein Paket mit einem Compilfehler abbricht, kann man den Grund dafür nachher untersuchen und beim nächsten emerge macht es ein "resume" anstatt alles neu zu kompilieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir wird, wenn der Kompiliervorgang abbricht, dieser Stand behalten.

Damit kann ich auch mit resume weitermachen.

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--fail-clean" führt dazu, dass der Speicherplatz sofort wieder freigegeben wird.

----------

## pablo_supertux

heißt es also, dass ich vielleicht das ganze falsch im Erinnerung habe? Dieses Flag habe ich irgendwann 2004 gesetzt, weil ich damals kde mit einem p3 Rechner kompilieren wollte und dann nach 3 Stunden kde-libs brach es mit einem Fehler ab und ohne keepwork wurde alles von Anfang an kompiliert.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, ich denke es nicht empfohlen (und eigentlich auch nicht vorgesehen) FEATURES="keepwork"  permanent zu setzen...  :Wink: 

 *man make.conf wrote:*   

> keepwork
> 
>  Do not delete the ${WORKDIR} directory after the merge process. ${WORKDIR} can then be reused since this feature disables most of the clean phase that runs prior to each build. Due to lack of proper cleanup, this feature can interfere with normal emerge operation and therefore it should not be left enabled for more than a short period of time.

 

Deine eigentliche Frage, wie du die Warnung dennoch deaktivieren könntest kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

häh ?

heißt das nicht --keep-going was du suchst ?   :Idea: 

die Probleme kannst du ja auch im log nachlesen (/var/log/portage)

----------

## Finswimmer

1) keepwork behält auch nach einem erfolgreichen Merge-Vorgang die Daten --> willst du nicht

2) Standardmäßig bleibt das workdir bei einem nicht erfolgreichen Merge-Vorgang bestehen --> willst du

Punkt 2 kannst du durch EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--fail-clean" deaktivieren. Damit hat du dann keinen Anhaltspunkt, was schief lief.

Sinnvoll nur mit --keep-going und einem /var/tmp/portage im RAM, da der sonst irgendwann vollläuft.

Tobi

----------

## pablo_supertux

Danke für die Antworten

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 1) keepwork behält auch nach einem erfolgreichen Merge-Vorgang die Daten --> willst du nicht
> 
> 

 

doch, manchmal schon  :Wink: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Standardmäßig bleibt das workdir bei einem nicht erfolgreichen Merge-Vorgang bestehen --> willst du
> 
> 

 

ich werde das ausprobieren.

danke für die Hilfe.

----------

